# What's the difference between "Smart Casal," "Cocktail Attire," "Dressy Casual" and "Upscale Attire



## Bay Area Baritone (Dec 2, 2008)

?


B.A.B.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

They are all completely meaningless terms. The same outfit can fit into any of those categories.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Basically . . .*

. . . "come as you are."


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

"Smart Casual" - what you wear if you're going out for a few beers with the guys.

"Cocktail Attire" - what you wear if you're going out for a few Scotches with the guys.

"Dress Casual" - what you wear over "Smart Casual" after someone's spilled a beer on it.

"Upscale Attire" - what you wear over "Cocktail Attire" after someone's spilled a Scotch on it.


----------



## Bay Area Baritone (Dec 2, 2008)

Miket61 said:


> "Smart Casual" - what you wear if you're going out for a few beers with the guys.
> 
> "Cocktail Attire" - what you wear if you're going out for a few Scotches with the guys.
> 
> ...


Call me dense, but I don't get 3 and 4.

B.A.B.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

One puts on a coat for 3. and 4., ha ha


----------



## Bay Area Baritone (Dec 2, 2008)

Scoundrel said:


> One puts on a coat for 3. and 4., ha ha


Oh... well, I _did_ ask... :icon_scratch:

B.A.B.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

I'd probably just wear a suit if the instructions instructed any of the dress codes you mentioned. If you have received an invitation that includes such a dress code mentioned, you should call the host and ask what exactly is meant by so and so. Everyone seems to have their own definition these days. Usually, the standard is nice shoes, dress shirt and slacks. A suit and tie is considered dressy, in general.

Now that I think about it, how does someone request that guest come in a suit?! To say "business attire" on a social gathering invitation seems inappropriate... Maybe that is why the request is phrased differently, i.e., "smart casual," "upscale attire," etc.


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

"Smart Casual" - Dockers with a smart-ass attitude

"Cocktail Attire" - black and white while drinking a martini

"Dress Casual" - suit without the tie

"Upscale Attire" - any designer label you paid full retail

AD


----------



## Bay Area Baritone (Dec 2, 2008)

ROFLMAO, AD! :icon_smile_big:


B.A.B.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

"Cocktail attire" is the only one of those that I've seen before. For those occasions I wear one of my "sharp" suits, e.g., two-button peak lapel, midnight blue with gold pinstriping. Other attendees have usually been wearing suits or sport coats.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

Bay Area Baritone said:


> What's the difference between "Smart Casal," "Cocktail Attire," "Dressy Casual" and "Upscale Attire?"


All equivalent. All mean: "we want a smart and classy looking party, so wear something nice".


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Holdfast said:


> All equivalent. All mean: "we want a smart and classy looking party, so wear something nice".


Which could nenetheless turn in to fright depending on how those non-sence instructions are interpreted.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I was in a restaurant I love to dine in in Vancouver. The hostess informed me it was "smart casual", so I removed my travelling clothes, put on a french cuffed dress shirt and a pair of dark wool trousers and some leather dress shoes. No tie, no jacket (I was going straight from my hotel room to the hotel restaurant). 

I felt a little underdressed. So when I returned the next day, I wore a dark jacket, matching pants, spitshined shoes, a white oxford and a cravat. 

I ate there 3 times in two days and saw everything from families in jeans through older families (ie mother in her late 70s, kids in their 40s) in business wear. 

So to some people, smart casual is chinos and a safari shirt. To me, it's relative, based on many factors, but you can't go wrong with an evening suit and black shoes.

Thomas


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Smart casual: Slacks, shirt (no tie) and sweater or sportcoat.

Cocktail attire: Slacks, shirt (no tie) and blazer.

Dressy casual: Slacks, shirt with tie and blazer or sportcoat.

Upscale attire: Suit with shirt and tie.


----------



## cosmotoast (Oct 11, 2008)

*I agree*



hockeyinsider said:


> Smart casual: Slacks, shirt (no tie) and sweater or sportcoat.
> 
> Cocktail attire: Slacks, shirt (no tie) and blazer.
> 
> ...


 Hockeyinsider makes the most sense to me!:icon_hailthee:Cosmo:drunken_smilie:


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Now that I think about it again, all theses dress codes must be hinting to the wearing of a suit. Tie is optional.


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

pt4u67 said:


> They are all completely meaningless terms. The same outfit can fit into any of those categories.


With the possible exception of cocktail attire, I agree that they are meaningless, especially when a group such as the posters here don't even know what they mean.

And 'Dressy Casual' is really a linguistic perversion - Argh!


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh how I wish I could put "Informal" on an invitation and have everyone understand it and come in a lounge suit.

Unfortunately, I'd probably get shorts, sandals and maybe a polo shirt if I'm lucky.

Wish more men out there were like those here!


----------



## pbc (Apr 4, 2008)

From my own experience and after reading a few threads and examples in this forum, my guess is that those specifying such dress codes are not aiming for a specific level of formality _per se_, just trying more to avoid jeans (or possibly chinos with polo).


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Cocktail attire means come with mixed fruit as a hat à la Carmen Miranda! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Cocktail attire means come with mixed fruit as a hat à la Carmen Miranda! :icon_smile_wink:


You're thinking "Fruit Cocktail Attire."


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

David V said:


> You're thinking "Fruit Cocktail Attire."


Listen Mack, I'm sitting here with a pineapple on my head...I know what I'm thinking! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Nowadays, I think they all mean the same thing: no cutoffs, sandals, hoodies or band tee shirts. :icon_smile:


----------



## SlowE30 (Mar 18, 2008)

JerseyJohn said:


> Nowadays, I think they all mean the same thing: no cutoffs, sandals, hoodies or band tee shirts. :icon_smile:


Truth.


----------



## Lookingforaclue (Nov 10, 2005)

I propose an illustrated spectrum of dress on-line. Invitations would state "www.properdress.com for appropriate attire" and going to the website would display the range of appropriate dress!

SRW


----------



## Mrharristweedmbe (Jul 27, 2014)

All essentially the same but for different occasions. Cocktail attire: self explanatory, smart casual: sweaters in bright clear tones dressy casual: walking about town/shops, upscale: opera, parties, social occasions


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

From https://www.srcf.ucam.org/sidneymcr/guide/?page=dress



> The Freshers' Guide
> Dress Codes
> 
> When at Cambridge, you will be invited to a large number of events, often with some kind of dress code. Here's a quick guide to expected dress, according to the dress code written on the invitation or in the e-mail.
> ...


For "Cocktail Attire," I think of that as a variant of business dress, but glossier than you'd ever wear to the office, and colors that are more appropriate to the evening.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

what's so "smart" about smart casual?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Howard said:


> what's so "smart" about smart casual?


And why do we have to get dressed up for "casual" sex?

Don't know why we're bringing back a thread from 2008 because the Dress Code information is all here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/clothing/style-tips/cracking-the-dress-code/


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Holdfast said:


> All equivalent. All mean: "we want a smart and classy looking party, so wear something nice".


To some folks, this would likely mean shirt and shoes.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

fishertw said:


> To some folks, this would likely mean shirt and shoes.


Did you just select a nine year old post at random to respond to?


----------



## ouinon (Jun 28, 2015)

Also why choose this thread to zombify when there are probably eleven identical ones about everyone's different definition of made-up dress codes?

Cambridge can't even figure out its own code! They have two conflicting definitions of "smart" and put cocktail attire under "black tie" hahahah.


----------



## zandor (Oct 17, 2016)

Here's what I would expect people to actually do given the state of men's dress in the US:

Smart Casual - Don't wear a t-shirt, flip-flops, sweats, cargo shorts, or anything similarly informal. Also, don't wear pure manual labor attire like overalls, work boots, etc. Most office workers will just show up in business casual.
Cocktail Attire - Business casual, but maybe in evening colors. So maybe they don't wear khakis or tan shoes... if you're lucky.
Dress Casual - Business casual. Maybe a few guys will wear a sport coat.
Upscale Attire - Business casual, but jeans are ok.

So basically I figure your average guy is going to show up in jeans or non-iron cotton-poly blend "dress" chinos and a non-iron OCBD.

What I'd wear:
Smart Casual - Just get out my "nicer" casual wear. I'll likely show up in loafers or my AE Long Branch boots, button down shirt, maybe a sweater or sport coat. Pants are sort of open, could be anything from jeans to worsted wool slacks.
Cocktail Attire - Dark suit & tie. The ladies will likely show up in cocktail dresses because the invitation said "cocktail." Maybe a tux if I'm the only guy there or the rest of the men are forum members.
Dress Casual - Jacket, wool slacks, dress shoes, dress shirt, no tie. Alternatively, a casual suit.
Upscale Attire - Slacks, leather shoes, dress shirt or OCBD, no tie. Optionally a jacket or sweater, but it depends on the weather.


----------

